# raising front end on 2009 gmc sierra



## himieee (Feb 26, 2010)

Can anybody help me . I have a half ton 2009 gmc sierra with a western plow and I would like to raise the front end of the truck up. I had a 2004 Chevy half ton before without any problems. The gmc sits to low to the ground. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

im pretty sure the new trucks have IFS and theres no toursin bars in them i think there springs up front and you have to put stiffer springs up front if it were like your 2004 you could just crank the front t bars a few turnes.


----------



## Mr Bigblock (Dec 9, 2008)

Do you still have any warrenty or is it void


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

get a leveler kit


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

mine sucked why so low and why coil over shock so i gave it 2 in level/lift in front and 3 in in back but the three in back ends up only being a 1 inch since it comes with 2 inch spacer u remove i believe.


----------

